# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1c 8.3 УНФ(bass small company) Импорт номенклатуры (габариты, размеры)

## Torall

Доброго времени суток.
Снимок сделан с BAS small company
Подскажите пожалуйста, реально как то импортировать данные в эти колонки :

В обычным средстве загрузки номенклатуры нету подходящих колонок. 
Можно конечно создать доп.реквизиты, но очень хотелось бы как то использовать основные, без введения в ручную. (номенклатуры будет около 50000)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток.
> Снимок сделан с BAS small company
> Подскажите пожалуйста, реально как то импортировать данные в эти колонки :
> 
> В обычным средстве загрузки номенклатуры нету подходящих колонок. 
> Можно конечно создать доп.реквизиты, но очень хотелось бы как то использовать основные, без введения в ручную. (номенклатуры будет около 50000)


Такой конфигурации нет в наличии, в обычной УНФ для России все эти реквизиты есть в справочнике Номенклатура в типовой. Какое Обычное средство загрузки? Откуда вы загружаете данные?

----------


## Torall

> Такой конфигурации нет в наличии, в обычной УНФ для России все эти реквизиты есть в справочнике Номенклатура в типовой. Какое Обычное средство загрузки? Откуда вы загружаете данные?


Номенклатура - загрузка данных Excel

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Номенклатура - загрузка данных Excel


 Ну я и говорю, сначала убедитесь, что такие реквизиты есть в справочнике "Номенклатура" (посмотреть в конфигураторе),  а потом можно пользоваться универсально загрузкой https://programmist1s.ru/zagruzka-no...excel-ili-dbf/

----------

Torall (24.08.2022)

----------


## Online_Z

Странно
в УНФ для РФ в штатной обработке есть загрузка ДхШхВ

----------

Torall (29.08.2022)

----------

